# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Moxi, Poli, hospital assistant robots, Diligent Robotics Inc., Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Diligent Robotics Inc.

Home page - diligentrobots.com/moxi

----------


## Airicist

Robot assistant debuts at Seton Medical Center Austin

Published on Dec 23, 2016




> A new staff member at Seton Medical Center Austin is making its debut. POLI, a robot prototype, will perform non clinical tasks so hospital staff can spend more time with their patients. FOX 7's Elizabeth Saab has a look.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Diligent Robotics Bringing Autonomous Mobile Manipulation to Hospitals"
Autonomous mobile manipulation is the cutting edge of robotics right now, but Diligent Robotics is already bringing it to market

by Evan Ackerman
January 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Moxi by Diligent Robotics
September 18, 2018




> Moxi is a friendly AI healthcare robot that serves as a vital supporting member of healthcare professional teams by conducting the team’s non-patient facing logistical tasks, so the staff has more time to focus on patient care.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Moxi is a hospital robot with social intelligence"

by Khari Johnson
September 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "A hospital introduced a robot to help nurses. They didn’t expect it to be so popular"
Moxi is a robot designed to make nurses’ lives easier. But the friendly bot is turning out to be a welcome presence for some patients, too.

by Katharine Schwab
July 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist2

Robots Help Nurses Get the Job Done – With Smiles and Beeps| Cedars-Sinai Newsroom

Dec 8, 2021




> New "Moxi" Robots Assist Cedars-Sinai Nurses by Performing Time-Consuming Tasks That Improve Efficiency 
> 
> You can't miss Cedars-Sinai's newest helpers: identical twin robots named Moxi.
> They zip through the hospital's hallways and corridors, assisting nurses by performing simple yet time-consuming tasks such as delivering lab samples and collecting medicine from the pharmacy. They can even travel to the gift shop to pick up items for patients. 
> 
> The robots dramatically improving efficiency by carrying supplies, medicine and linens. Just as important, they add energy and cheer to the units where they work—their heart-shaped eyes light up and they make cartoonlike beeping sounds when they wave hello with their mechanized arms. 
> 
> Nurses and others say they get a kick out of being around the robots, which have been introduced as a pilot program on neurology, orthopaedic and surgical units.  
> 
> ...

----------

